# weird TH400 leak



## MJS69 (Apr 23, 2019)

ok, never seen this before so I want to get some opinions.....working on my sons 69 GTO, 400 with a th400 trans......we replaced the carb today, had a throttle issue...it got stuck on WOT a few times very breifly....anyway....the transmission started leaking like crazy, easily a quart or so, trans was in park the entire time, never put it in gear....the leak is between the torque converter and the trans itself, like the front pump shaft maybe....my question is what happened? did the brief high WOT rpm mess up the torque converter? or the front seal? front pump maybe? any ideas on this one?

thanks,

Mike


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm probably not much help here, but I'm trying to think about this logically. I, and probably many of us have had our motors at wot several times in the past, and me personally, I never experienced transmission leaking. A coincidence?? Not sure. The leaking like you describe can only come from a few places, to my knowledge. Front seal. A crack in the case. Front pump. I don't know about the internals of the torque converter. I chased a serious leak for the longest time before discovering the dip stick tube wasn't seated properly in the main case. Could this have come loose or out?? Sorry, wish I was more experienced with this stuff, but I'm not, Nicholas.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Could it have been overfilled, warm it up and recheck the level


----------



## MJS69 (Apr 23, 2019)

thanks for the replies...leak is definitely coming from the front of the transmission...talked to a few local guts who are good with cars, their guess is the front pump over pressurized and puked out the front seal....will be dropping the transmission this weekend and see


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

MJS69 said:


> thanks for the replies...leak is definitely coming from the front of the transmission...talked to a few local guts who are good with cars, their guess is the front pump over pressurized and puked out the front seal....will be dropping the transmission this weekend and see


Please keep us posted on what you find. Thanks, Nicholas.


----------



## MJS69 (Apr 23, 2019)

absolutely...hoping it's just the seal, quick fix


----------



## MJS69 (Apr 23, 2019)

looks like the bushing walked forward...


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

Well, at least you found the problem. What would cause that to happen??


----------



## MJS69 (Apr 23, 2019)

sudden high RPM when the throttle stuck I think


----------



## MJS69 (Apr 23, 2019)

new bushing and seal, and all is well again


----------

